
Why you can't find a library book in your search engine - peter123
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/jan/22/library-search-engines-books
======
tokenadult
This is a good explanation of OCLC and its business model. I worked my way
through about a year of my undergraduate degree program doing data-entry for
OCLC back in the 1970s. I can gain OCLC WorldCat access from my home computer
by logging in as a patron of my county library system, but it's too bad more
people can't get the same functionality at a better known site without a log-
in barrier.

------
vaksel
what I don't get...is why we don't have an online library

I mean seriously...if I can get a book for free from my public library, why
shouldn't I be able to go to an online library website and get the ebook for
free as well?

------
tokenadult
I think anyone in the world can search the catalogs of Minnesota libraries
through MnLINK.

<http://www.minitex.umn.edu/mnlink/>

------
echair
There was a strong flavor of Newspeak in the OCLC woman's explanation. Judging
by that metric, at least, they seem to be the villains here.

